# Sigmatel-S3+



## sahanforu (Sep 9, 2008)

i hav sigmatels3+ china mobile....I have problem with my display,when i open camera after some seconds colour spreads like spreading water colour & turns dark...please please anyone help me 
totaly blur:sigh:


----------

